# Watermelon questions



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

Hi everyone!
I have a question. I've been on this diet for about 2 months, and one of the only fruits that I can eat is watermelon. I've had good luck so far picking them out, but I went to the supermarket and bought one 2 days ago, and cut it up today, and it's not good







It's definitely not ripe enough yet. I usually only cut up 1/2 of it or 1/4 of it, (today I only cut up 1/4 of it). This is probably a stupid question-lol- but is there any way that it will ripen up any more in the refrigerator?







Or did I ruin it by cutting it up???








Is there any clues to look for when buying watermelons? Like how do you know if it is really ready to be eaten?
Thanks!!!


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

Well good for you for sticking to your diet







I wish that was me. I've been on a "diet" for over a year and GAINED 12 pounds








Anyway, watermelon supposedly stops ripening once cut from the vine, so no luck there. But for next time, pick watermelons that give a little when you push in on them, sound hollow when you thump them, and that dont have bright contrasting colors (they should be more on the dull side). Good luck!!!!


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

I can't imagine a diet that would only allow watermelon. It is one of the most fattening fruits out there... You would be a lot better off with cateloupe or an apple.









When I buy watermelon I buy just a small piece that has already been cut. It is more expensive that way but just for myself, it's all I need. That way I can see how it looks inside and almost always it is really good.


----------



## HollyHobbie (Apr 12, 2005)

Not sure if there is much truth to this or not but it works for me....

when I was a little girl my dad always raised watermellons in our garden, when it was time to pick them he always told me to run my hand lightly acrossed it and it should be bumpy and dimply like as he put it "an old fat ladies butt"









So thats what I look for in one. not sure how much truth is in that but good luck.


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> I can't imagine a diet that would only allow watermelon. It is one of the most fattening fruits out there... You would be a lot better off with cateloupe or an apple.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Wow, when I read this I was REALLY troubled by it because I would KILL my nutritionist for putting me on such a restricted diet, and without knowing that watermelon is one of the most fattening fruits (specially because lately its the ONLY thing that fills me up so I have tons of it per day lol) So, I researched it and saw that actually, watermelon is one of the leanest , least fattening and is one of the few fruits that contain a VERY LOW amount of sugar (which is carbs). I got it from FitDay.com here's what I found from a few fruits i looked at, I'm only allowed to have watermelon, canteloupe, pineapple, and grapefruits:

apple: 
Calories:73.75g
carb: 19.06g

canteloupe 
Calories: 54.6g
carb: 13.04g

pinneapple: 
Calories: 75.95g
carb: 19.02

watermelon
Calories: 48.64
carb: 10.91

honeydew melon:
Calories: 59.5
carb: 15.61

orange: 
Calories: 84.6 
carb 21.15















Thank God I dont have to fire my nutritionist after all!


----------



## Gemma (Jan 19, 2006)

well first of all why in the world are you on diet. you look so thin from the pictures you post sometimes









I usually knock on it and smack it a few times. don't ask me why







I have no idea why , but I see everyone else doing it.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

I buy it all cut up, it makes sucha mess when you do it yourself, it is more expensive but for me I dont care. I usually buy the ones in the plastic box thingie which always has an expiration date, I mean sometimes there are some in there that arent great but for the most part it taste great! I go to Shop Rite Andrea, I don't know if they have ShopRite in the city? I do know those little stands in the city have the best fruit, where are you going to buy it?
ANDREA


----------



## schatzi's mom (May 13, 2007)

> I usually knock on it and smack it a few times. don't ask me why
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

The flick test is the only way I can tell a ripe watermelon from a green one, you just flick it with your finger and if you get a dull thud sound it's green, if you get an nice hollow sound it's usually nice and ripe, it has never failed me. You will know the difference once you have tried it. Folks here must think I am a nutty Aussie when I do that, but hey, what the heck, it works for me









Watermelon is good for losing weight, well it is for me, it goes through me like a Bondi Tram if I eat enough of it







plus it gets the fluid moving too.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=406175
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Andrea, I thought you had said watermelon was the _only_ fruit you can eat. I see where you said most recently that you can have 3 other fruits and that's good to hear. 

Watermelon is very limited on most diets, such as weight watchers and I'm not sure why except for its high sugar. For watermelon, the typical serving is 1/2 cup and it is 25 calories but that is a teeny serving. An apple will likely satiate you but it is unlikely that 1/2 c of watermelon will. Don't get me wrong, watermelon is an extremely healthy fruit... full of lycopene and antioxidants.

I love watermelon and my nutritionist suggested that rather than eating it by itself, to mix it with lower calorie choices such as canteloupe and strawberries, etc. Last summer I bought a large wedge of watermelon and ate the whole thing and then checked the calories and I was shocked at how many calories there were.

I don't mean to disparage your dietician but is she a registered dietician ... she would have RD after her name? The reason I ask, is that RD's don't usually put people on "restricted" diets unless there is morbid obesity, etc. 

It is is typical of registered dieticians to develop diet plans that include a wide range of fruits and vegetables that can be carried over to your new way of eating, once the weight is lost. If you go back to eating the way you did before, after the weight is lost, you will gain it back. 

If I can help in any way, please let me know. I have seen a PhD nutritionist monthly for several years and I will be glad to ask her any questions for you. She teaches at a residency program for doctors and she is totally my guru when it comes to anything regarding nutrition.


----------



## Jacki (Jul 13, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=406225
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's what I do too ... LOL. 

I LOVE watermelon, it's such a treat ... I really want to buy one now.









And Andrea -- I saw your post in the other thread about how well your diet is going and I just wanted to say GO GIRL, that's amazing, I'm super proud of you!!!!


----------



## Andrea&Luci (Jul 30, 2006)

> well first of all why in the world are you on diet. you look so thin from the pictures you post sometimes
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you!







The problem is that MOST people usually play with 5-10 lbs during the year...you're up, you're down, but mostly stay in the same range....I don't just play w/ 5-10 lbs, it's always like 20 lbs and I end up having to change my entire eating lifestyle again...so now that I am down, I hope to stay down! 




> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=406252
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------

